# In aller freundschaft- lieblingsdarsteller



## nicole2510 (22 Feb. 2017)

wer schaut auch dienstags immer IAF und wer ist euer Liebligsdarsteller?:thumbup:


----------



## Crippler (22 Feb. 2017)




----------



## wertzuiop007 (22 Feb. 2017)

Kaminski (Udo Schenk) - spielt die Rolle einfach super


----------



## Chamser81 (22 Feb. 2017)

Ich schaue die Serie wirklich sehr selten aber man kennt ja trotzdem die Darsteller/Darstellerinnen. Andrea Kathrin Loewig und die pralle Alexa Maria Surholt sehe ich sehr gern.


----------



## tvgirlslover (23 Feb. 2017)

Für mich ganz klar Andrea Kathrin Loewig. Traumfrau!


----------



## Kira052011 (30 Sep. 2017)

Finde es sehr schade das viele Stars von früher nicht mehr dabei sind. Maren Gilzer war super!!


----------

